

India’s top 20 Web 2.0 sites  - dreamz
http://infotech.indiatimes.com/quickiearticleshow/4530503.cms

======
russell
Another one of those sites where you have to click through 20 pages to see
them all. I was curious, but not that curious.

------
FraaJad
I have heard about 3-4 of them and haven't used any.

Since many of them seem to be social networking sites, I would like to point
out that Orkut was and still is the biggest "web 2.0"/social networking site.

It'll be interesting to stack them up against Orkut for market share.

------
jeswin
A very ordinary article. Except common-floor and kwench, there is little
innovation or originality in the others.

~~~
boundlessdreamz
Agreed. Nothing much to see there. Most are social networks which are not even
1/10th the size of orkut or facebook. Disappointed that they didn't feature
dimdim, zoho , slideshare or cleartrip which are indian companies or have
strong indian connections.

~~~
plinkplonk
interestingly enough cleartrip is written in Common Lisp.

"We built most of cleartrip with Common Lisp to start with. All the folks we
trained, about 6, found it difficult to start off but now will not touch
anything else."

Reference [http://danweinreb.org/blog/the-failure-of-lisp-a-reply-to-
br...](http://danweinreb.org/blog/the-failure-of-lisp-a-reply-to-brandon-
werner#comment-668)

------
akashsri
Interesting study. Leaving all the social networking sites which definitely
can not beat orkut and facebook, good ones are burrp.com, commonfloors.com,
tell-a-friend. I think that they shud have covered other indian companies like
cleartrip, flipkart, slideshare and zoho also.

